# two pigeons need home



## chrisintemecula (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have two rescued pigeons that I'm looking for a home for. Can you help me? I'd like to get them to someone soon. I live near Temecula, CA. Contact me at [email protected]. thanks!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Little more informaion please.


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

Well I am certain you have come to a GREAT place to find them a good home... But having said that.. A few things would be most helpful.

Do you have any photos that you can upload? 

And, if you could tell us what kind/breed they are, their personalities...are they a mated pair... do you know their sex.... are they loft birds or indoor pets... etc... 

Anything you can think of... TELL us all about it!!! Helps people to get to know them and take more interest! I wish you nothing but success in finding them a forever home... 
Pictures pictures pictures.....Please!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Chris,

I'm in South Orange County - Lake Forest. Give me a call if you can - 949-584-6696. How old are these pigeons? Their age and degree of development will determine what they should be eating.


----------



## chrisintemecula (Jul 11, 2009)

Hi Terry and all,

ok... I'm new at this kind of forum thing. Sorry for my ignorance. I'll try to call you (Terry) today. 

As far as more information, I'll give it my best don't-don't-know-anything-about-pigeons shot at it:

1) Near as I can tell, one (or both) are racing pigeons. One is a "red" and one is almost completely white with a few black spots.

2) Mated pair? Maybe; She's sitting in a bath right now and he's dipping his beak in the water and preening her (ok - I'm really guessing at the sexes... "she" is white and more delicately built than "him" who is the red kind).

3) They're adults.

4) They were abandoned by my stoopid neighbor who was evicted in a foreclosure. I was lucky enough to capture the birds as no one was leaving any water or food for them.

I'll see what I can do about photos as soon as I can.

Thanks!


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Hey Chris, 

Thank you for rescuing these poor birds. I live about 2 hours away from Temecula, but unfortunately I do not have a car to use to drive down there. I would be happy to take them and will try to ask my parents if they can take me. If not, we'll think of something else.

I'll keep in touch.
God Bless.

Kevin


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Kevin...not to change the subject because getting a new home for "The Temecula Two" is priority # 1 and you are an absolute DEAR to offer.......BUT....if you are willing and able to adopt birds, we have rescued King pijis needing new homes and I am pretty close to you in the Simi Valley area. Another P.T. member from Chatsworth is taking two Kings shortly and she is even closer to you....so transport of a pair of these needy Kings can be easily provided....just a thought.


----------



## chrisintemecula (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your concern and help! I believe I've found a good home for the two pigeons. The young man has an aviary and keeps other birds and promises to keep them together and take good care of them.

Problem solved, but thank you again for all the help. Keep up the good work.

chris


----------

